# Angeln auf Maas-Zander



## Tobias22 (21. Mai 2004)

Tach Leute !

Gehe schon seit zirka 7 Jahren immer an der Maas und Maas-Seen in, und um Maastricht angeln ! Wohlgemerkt immer nur auf Raubfisch (Spinnangeln, Nachtangeln) und habe auch schon ein paar schöne exemplare landen können. Habe auch ein paar gute Stellen ( Ejsden, Oost-Maarland, Maasband bei Stein ), bin aber immer auf der Suche nach neuen Zander-Hotspots in Maastricht selber. Wenn jemand einen Tip, oder mehrere :q  hat, immer raus damit. 

Wer mal lust mit zu gehen, kann sich ruhig mal bei mir melden.#6 

Gruß

Tobias

P.S.: Kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem Juliana-Kanal ! Der ist sch... #:


----------



## knollwinst (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hallo Tobias,

bin momentan mit nen paar Kumpels in Maastricht wohnhaft. Ich angel wohl schon etwas länger, habe allerdings nie so richtig auf Zander geangelt und auch keine Ahnung wo man im algemeinen hier in Maastricht und im spziellen auf Zander hier in der Nähe angelt... Wir wollen demnächst dann acuh mal auf Aal gehen, hier solle es wohl ein paar ganz gute Flecken geben!  Ich/wir wäre(n) sofort mal dabei, wenn Du hier auf die Jagd gehsrt!
Bis dann, Knollwin


----------



## Tobias22 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi Knollwinst

Ich kann euch ein paar gute Aalstellen zeigen, ist auch gar nicht soweit weg vom Zentrum, genauer gesagt liegt es im Wassersportpark Oost-Maarland.
Gehe wohl nur mit der Spinnrute auf Zander, nicht mit Köderfisch, ausser natürlich beim Nachtangeln.

Zur Zeit kann ich leider nicht mehr so oft angeln gehen, wegen Arbeit und Familie, 
hoffe aber das wird sich in den nächsten monaten wieder legen.
Ich melde mich bei dir wenn ich wieder gehen sollte, dann können wir uns da treffen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## knollwinst (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Alles klar, wenn Du zeit hast, sag bescheid! Meinst Du in Oost Maarland die Stelle wo rechts die Pietersplassen sind und links so mehrere aneinander liegende Tümpel? Würdest Du es mehr im der Hauptmaas oder halt an diesen ganzen Nebenseen versuchen? 
Bis dann knollwin


----------



## Tobias22 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Also ich kenne die Namen nicht von diesen Gewässern. Das ist, wenn du in Oost-Maarland hinter der Frittenbude rechts Richtung Bootsclub fährst dann kommst du auf einen Parkplatz.

Da musst du durch so ein Drehkreuz gehen und danach direkt rechts runter. Dann hast du rechts einen kleine Bucht, wo ruderboote liegen und rechts einen See, der von der Hauptmaas gespeist wird. Wenn die das meinst, kann ich nur eins sagen, der See, den du Tümpel #t  nennst, ist ca. 5-6 meter tief und da sind Aale und Zander on mass drin  , weil da die Friedfische ablaichen.

Habe dort mal über nacht mit einem Freund geangelt, habe einen Köfi an der Pose in gut 2-3 meter angeboten ergebnis = 5 Zander (ca. 80-90 cm) und 2 schöne mittelmassige Aale.

Mein Cousin hatte dort sogar schonmal auf Gummifisch einen Wels gefangen. war zwar nur 60 cm groß, aber wo kleine Wels sind müssen auch große sein.  

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## the doctor (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

HI.
wo fährst du denn ab, wenn du von der Autobahn kommst?
Habe mir dieses Jahr auch nochmal die Karte geholt.bin bisher meistens am Rursee gewesen.
We nn ich zur Maas fahre ich meistens Ohe en laak ab, ist aber auch nicht das Wahre die Ecke da

#:mfg doc


----------



## Tobias22 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi the doctor

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das die Abfahrt Gronsveld
Du musst die A79 an Valkenburg vorbei fahren.
Die A79 endet in Maastricht, dann kommt eine lange Strecke Stadtautobahn mit Ampeln, wenn du da durch bist, siehst du auf der rechten Seite das Messezentrum (MECC heißt das glaube ich) und einen kleinen Bahnhof, direkt danach die erste Ausfahrt (die geht so einen kleinen Berg hoch) raus. Steht auch glaube ich MECC Parken ausgeschildert 

Am Ende der Ausfahrt rechts und immer gerade aus, nachher kannst du nur rechts oder links fahren, die musst links fahren. Auf dieser Straße kommst du direkt nach Oost-Maarland. (Danach wie oben beschrieben)

Kenne Ohe en Laak ist sehr schwer zu befischen, weil es ziemlich flach rein geht, finde ich auch zu weit ! da hast du bessere Stellen um Maastricht herum. Wenn in Ohe en Laak musst du an die Yacht, bzw Segelhäfen gehen, musst du mal mit den Leuten von den Segelschulen oder Vereinen sprechen ob du von den Stegen mit der Spinnrute angeln darfst, da stehen oft schöne Barsche und Hechte. Musst natürlich platz machen wenn die mit den Booten kommen, ist klar  .

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Mac Gill (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hey, ein Aachen Thread, und ich sehe den erst jetz...
Ich komme auch aus Alsdorf -> Welcome onBoard...

Ich war heute zum Schonzeitende mit Petrihelix und desse erzeuger in Born an dem "Schei... Julianakanal". Ich finde, der Julianakanal hat top-Stellen!!!

Ich hatte 8 Zander, Petrihelix hat 7 Zander und der Vater von Helix hatte 5 -> sooo schlecht kann der Julianakanal ja gar nicht sein! (Natürlich haben wir, wie vorgeschrieben die Fische wieder released und nur 2 entnommen)

Das Gebiet in Ost-Maarland kenne ich auch -> da habe ich bis voriges Jahr immer gut gefangen. Letztes Jahr habe die dort mit Sprengstoff gefischt und mir zudem noch 2 Reifen plattgestochen -> seitdem meide ich diese Stelle. Ich müsst euch den Parkplatz mal bei Tage angucken -> nur Scherben!!!
Heist die Autobahnabfahrt nicht "St. Gertrudis"?

Ohe en Laak finde ich klasse -> auch in RIchtung Maas sind direkt in der nähe des Yachthafens super Stellen zu finden!

Man kann sich ja mal am Wasser treffen...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Tobias22 (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi Mac Gill

Wart Ihr an der Schleuse in Born ?

Ich kenne nur den Juliana angefangen von Maastricht rauf bis weit hinter Stein weiter leider nicht ! War dort schon unzählige male Nachtangeln und tagsüber mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, noch nicht mal ein zupfer von einem Barsch oder ähnliches, sogar meine Freunde nicht, kommt vielleicht echt auf die Stelle an. Ich habe mal gehört das bei Born eine Schleuse sein muss ( ich glaube das ist bei Steevensweert oder so ähnlich ). Die soll gut sein.

Du hast allerdings recht, Oost-Maarland ist nicht gerade ein sicher Ort, Nachtangeln gehen wir da auf jedenfall nur in einer Gruppe von 4-6 Mann, ist sonst wirklich zu gefährlich. Musst nur mal Nachts zum Auto gehen, der ganze Parkplatz steht voll mit Autos wo nur Drogenabhänige drinsitzen. Der ganze Parkplatz stinkt dann nach Grass, wiederlich. #d 

Wir stellen unsere Autos immer in Ejsden ab, und fahren dann mit Klappfahrräder weiter.  

vielleicht trifft man sich wirklich mal am Wasser.

Gruß
Tobias

P.S: Den Namen der Ausfahrt weiß ich nicht genau, da achte ich nicht mehr drauf, weiß aber das es die Abfahrt zum MECC ist.


----------



## Mack (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi Mac Gill
Gute Angelstelle in Born an dem Schei... Julianakanal
Warst wahrscheinlich noch vor Marca und Piet da!
Wenn er deine Zeilen ließ, beißt er sich in den Allerwertesten. :e 
Wer zuerst kommt der........viel Spaß  noch 
Gruß Mack


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi Tobias

Ich gehe auch meistens in den Häfen,oder halt an der Maas selber.
Gehe meistens aber alleine.
Habe zwar Kumpels die angeln, aber oft keine Lust oder Zeit haben mitzukommen.
Wenn du bock hast können wir ja eventuell zusammen Nachtfischen , oder spinnen gehen.
Mich treibt es nämlich fast jedes Wochenende zum Wasser.

Mfg doc


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

@mack
Marca ist nacher noch gekommen, wir haben ihn getroffen -> er hat sich in den allerwertesten gebissen...:q :q :q

@tobias22
Von wo aus Alsdorf kommst du denn? Kennt man sich vielleicht?
Ich bin in Schaufenberg aufgewachsen und wohne jetzt in Mitte.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Mr. Lepo (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hallo zusammen,
 hier sind ja voll die Grenzlandexperten :m. Da ich aus Eschweiler bin und auch
 Jahre lang in NL geangelt habe weiß ich wovon ihr redet. Maas und Julianakanal sind
 gute Angelreviere. Wo angelt ihr denn bei uns.... oder angelt ihr nur in NL?

 Gruß Lepo #h


----------



## marca (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

@ mac Gill,
in den Ars... habe ich mir schon gebissen.
Aber ich hatte mainen Saisonauftaktzander ja schon in der Kühltasche.
Da tat es nicht ganz so weh.
Piet tat mir aber leid.
So ein guter Tag und der fängt wieder keinen Fisch.
Wird sich aber ab Samstag ändern!
Irland erwartet uns!!!!!!!!

mfG

marca


----------



## PetriHelix (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Aha ... hier treibt ihr euch also rum. 
Ja die Saison hat gut angefangen. Die nächsten Angelevents werden wohl vom Boot aus statt finden (Vertikalfischen).


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

@tobias22
Die Schleusenkomplexe sind gesperrt! Laut Vergunning dürfen die Schleusenkomplexe von Born und Lommel nicht betreten werden -> bitte beachten, sonst gibt es Strafen!

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Mack (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

hi mac gill
Habe dort letztens noch mit einem holländischen angler gesprochen, er sagte das es um die 270 euro kosten würde und die ruten sind auch futsch!  
gruß mack


----------



## the doctor (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hi 
was meinst du mit den schleusenkomplexen??

mfg doc#h


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

moin!
@tobias22
die oost-marland stellen kenne ich. schade, dass man da nicht nachtangeln darf, aber welchen der beiden seen meinst du denn? es gibt ja den ersten, direkt wenn man nach der drehtuer rechts geht. der geht ueber in den 2. der von der maas gespeist wird (unter so einer kleinen bruecke). oder meinst du links den offenen teil, wo die ruderboote ankern (gegenueber des seegelclubs)?
wir waren gestern an der maas bei borgharen (knollwinst und ich), kurz vor der schleuse teilt sich die maas dort. wir sassen direkt auf dem 'V' -den ganzen abend gar nix. wenn einer von euch mal wieder in der naehe der maas ist, sagt doch mal bescheid, denn ich wuerde echt gerne mal einen zander, hecht, oder barsch drillen. ich schmeiss auch ne runde frikandels spezial!!!
petri heil,
mike


----------



## Tobias22 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Tach zusammen ! 

@ Mac Gill

Ich komme aus Ofden !

@ powermike1977

Wenn du vom Drehkreuz kommst, den linken See ! Also nicht an dem wo die Ruderboote sind !
Wieso darf man da nicht nachtangeln ? 
War in diesem Jahr schonmal da nacht angeln .... wurde sogar von der Polizei dort kontrolliert, die haben nichts gesagt.  

Gruss Tobias


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

hey tobias.
also mir hat man erzeahlt, dass leute die nachts auf dem parkplatz sind provisorisch ein strafticket bekommen. die polizei geht davon aus, dass diese nachtangeln sind und erteilt deswegen das ticket. mir haben das zahlreiche leute aus maastricht so erzaehlt.

an dem linken see war ich bisher nur auf brassen und rotfedern. der ist 6 meter tief??? da ist doch alles voll gehoelz, habe immer einen fast-haenger beim einholen. der see mit den ruderbooten wurde mir gerade fuers zanderanglen empfohlen-denn ein kollege aus dem hiesigen angelverein hat mir gesagt, dass gerade der see den du meinst maximal 2m tief sein soll. 
wo habt ihr euch denn da hingesetzt? direkt vorne an oder weiter hinten durch, wo die maas unter einer kleinen fussgaenger bruecke in den see fliesst?
petri heil,
mike

nachtrag: der linke see, oder besser-tuempel ist definitiv ein solcher, und vielleicht 6 fuss an der allertiefsten stelle. nachtangeln ist dort ganzjaehrlich verboten.


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

....


----------



## Haya666busa (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

#q  also wer meint hier gute Fangplätze preiszugeben, wird mit Problemen rechnen müssen :m 

Gute Fänge in der heutigen Zeit , gerade an der Maas oder Kanal sind schon fast "Glückstreffer".
Zeiten wie vor 10 - 15 Jahren sind absolut vorbei !!
Wenn man 1 oder 2 Zander fängt sollte man schon zufrieden nach Hause fahren. Übrigens: sollte ich jemanden dabei sehen, dass er untermassige mitnimmt oder mehr als er darf, dann gibts nasse Füsse #6 .
Ich mag zwar neu im Board sein aber nicht neu am Wasser.
Die Zeiten als die Polen mit ihren Netzen das Wasser leergefischt haben, sollten der Vergangenheit angehören. Wir wollen ja auch im nächsten Jahr noch etwas fangen.
Also Jungs; eine Bitte meinerseits : setzt möglichst alles wieder zurück sonst gehören grössere Fänge wirklich der Vergangenheit an !

Danke : Haya


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

Hallo Haya, erstmal willkommen im board.
Ich glaube jeder der in holland angelt kennt die bestimmungen dort. Und ich glaube keiner der Bordies wird untermassige oder mehr als erlaubt ist mitnehmen. Ich nehme auch gerne mal meine 2 Zander , wenn ich sie fange für den Gebrauch mit. Zetze aber auch sie gerne wieder zurück. Will damit nur sagen das ich meine kühltruhe nicht mit Zander füllen muss. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Maas-Zander*

moin haya!
na wenn das nicht ma n paar harte worte zum auftackt sind ! wenn du dich mal im board umgeguckt hast, dann konntest du bestimmt festellen, dass es hier keinen gibt der untermaessige fische mitnimmt. dementsprechend eine unnoetige drohung.
ich stimme lachsy zu...und nehme gerne mal einen zander mit (vorausgesetzt ich fange einen). der rest kommt wieder rein.
viel spass- und petri heil
mike


----------

